# anyone know about Sagitta?



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

I have just bought a 1966 Sagitta 30.
there were only 300 or so made by the royal systems shipyard of denmark.
They are Loyds of London certified boats.....

I am trying to get some history on my new purchase.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Have you seen this? Søren og Christina


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, thanks....
that is my boat...LOL..

i have done a ton of internet searches and not found that page. Thanks.

So i guess from what i am reading it is a decent vessel.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi i noticed that ther is more about the boat i you go to the home page Søren og Christina. Some of the information is in Danish so it might be difficult for you to read .

If you find something there that looks interesting I can help translate.


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

lol, thanks.
i thought it all was pretty interesting. 
Thanks for the offer on translating.


----------



## Yellowchair (Sep 9, 2009)

*Also looking at a Sagitta 30*

Hi,

I am looking at a Sagitta '30 from 1965. Any info about yours and and any advice would be greatly appreciated. For example, how much did you pay for her, and what kind of shape is she in? The one I'm looking at is posted at $11,950.

Thanks,

Lars


----------



## Tree_hugger (Jul 10, 2004)

Yardpro: Congrats! I have a Sagitta-30, hull number 33. She has been mine for 5 or 6 years. Home port Sitka, Alaska. 

Yellowchair: It that the yellow hull one in California? I visited her a couple years back, talked with the owner. She used to have a black hull when Bill had her.

In general... well built, solid old-school fiberglass. Basic European sensible design. She is much better a sailboat than I am a sailor, very forgiving. I have been living aboard for several years. Summers roaming SE AK fjords.

Checkout the "yachtdatabase" website, select "owners contacts", go to "S" and you will find eight Sagitta-30 owner contacts.

Tom


----------



## Yellowchair (Sep 9, 2009)

*yes*

I was looking at the one in San Fransisco Bay with a yellow hull. It's still for sale at what appears to be a very good price. I would probably buy it now if I hadn't already found my boat (a Tyler Twister).


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

*sagitta 30*

I just purchased hull #3 sagitta 30; I think there were only about 40 built in
the sixties and maybe a few more built later in the seventies. more of a custom production, they have a cult following around the North Sea.
I am a seasoned sailboat owner and this boat is incredible loves a fresh
breeze and a choppy sea-a dry ride
surfer1


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

We have hull # 26

we have had ours almost a year now and have gotten to know her pretty well.

i sailed when i was a kid, but then motorboated for 30 years... now have fallen back into sailing so i have nothing to compare the sagitta to.

We have had it out in 20 knott winds in the ocean with 6 foot seas and it handled it flawlessly, no pounding, or getting wet....

we really have grown to love ours....

i would like to know how it compares to others of it's size.


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

*sagitta 30*

Well, she was designed to "play" in the North Sea; by someone who
new what he was doing.
I have been on many other cutters and sloops in this size class and this is
the best handling of them all.
She is also fast in light airs and points to windward very well without
rounding up.
My last boat was an Endeavour 32 and she was decent; but not
sticking in and sliding like the Sagitta. The Endeavour drew 4'2" and the 
Sagitta almost 5' better rudder control as well.
A true blue water pocket cruiser.
And not a heavy slug like the westsail 32 either. amazing really.
surfer1


----------



## lazystar (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone know of a Sagitta 30 for sale????


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Here you go.

30'fiberglass sloop


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

I am presently re-fitting my Sagitta 30 down here in Texas and have plans to sail her back to Denmark to sell. She is on a trailer that I customized to tow down from SF where I bought her several years ago. Contact me if you are interested, she can be towed or sailed anywhere.
surfer 1


----------



## endoftheroad (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: sagitta 30*



surfer1 said:


> Well, she was designed to "play" in the North Sea; by someone who
> new what he was doing.
> I have been on many other cutters and sloops in this size class and this is
> the best handling of them all.
> ...


That's not a very nice thing to say. And on your sixth post.


----------



## surfer1 (May 20, 2010)

The Westsail is a well built boat, just not very nimble thats all.


----------

